# Huawei P30 Pro ok for Lightroom CC Mobile?



## Lizzy J (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi, have just got the new Huawei P30 Pro mobile, but actually didn't check that my Lightroom CC Mobile App , the latest one, is compatible with the HuaweiP30 Pro?
Just been online and seen there may be some issues with LR operating well on Android phone? Anyone know about this? Thanks!


----------



## wheresrunnicles (Aug 17, 2019)

From Adobe’s site, Lightroom requirements on android are:

Android
Lightroom for mobile supports phones running Android 5.x (Lollipop) and later.
Ensure that the Android phone on which you want to install Lightroom for mobile meets the following system requirements:
Minimum system requirements

Processor: Quad Core CPU with 1.5 GHz frequency and ARMv7 architecture
RAM: 1 GB
Internal storage: 8 GB
Android OS version: 5.x (Lollipop) and later 
Recommended system requirements

Processor: Quad Core CPU with 2.2 GHz frequency and ARMv8 architecture
RAM: 4 GB and above
Internal storage: 8 GB and above
Android OS version: 5.x (Lollipop) and later

A quick google suggests the P30 should be okay in terms of specs.

Can’t comment in terms of issues. It runs okay on my Pixel. That said, the much greater diversity of the Android ecosystem does make it harder to rule out issues. Was there something particular you were concerned about?


----------



## Lizzy J (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks for info above, will check it all fits. I saw some posts about colours not being correct eg on skin tones once put onto LR CC? Do I need to use a certain Colour Profile on LR Mobile to view colours correctly from photos taken with P30 Pro?


----------



## wheresrunnicles (Aug 17, 2019)

Colour correction is always a little problematic on mobile. I haven’t really looked into it. You can’t change profiles on iOS but there may be more flexibility on android. My pixel has natural, boosted and saturated colour options. I keep it in natural, but personally I wouldn’t do any work that required calibration on a mobile and would keep that for my desktop where I have the necessary tool and software.


----------



## Lizzy J (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks, yes will download photos onto my I-Mac and edit from there. Bit disappointed as was hoping by having LIghtroom on my mobile and top spec camera on the Huawei I could edit straight in mobile rather than having to correct colours by having to put onto I mac. Will see how it goes. Thanks for your help!


----------



## gilgarci (Aug 21, 2019)

I have a p30 pro and have no issues with it and Lightroom Mobile.


----------



## Lizzy J (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks. How do I upload Lightroom mobile onto my mobile? I have it sitting currently on my I mac desktop. Also how do you transfer photos from I mac onto P30 Pro?Just via USB cable? Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2019)

You’ll find Lightroom mobile in the App Store, and you transfer photos via cloud sync. You’ll need a subscription for that, if you don’t already have one.


----------

